# Soap Selling at Flea Market



## teresa (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi,
I have a ton of soaps that I would like to sell at a flea market.  Do I need a vendor license for this>  this is just a one time thing to get rid of some of my soaps and a mix of used items.  I just didn't know if i pay and just sell or have to do something further.

thanks.


----------



## Deda (Mar 31, 2011)

Does your state have sales tax?  If so, you'll need to register to collect and pay.

Does your city/county require you to have a business license?  
Does your state require you to register your business name?
Do you have the proper insurance?

Lot's of things to consider, all important.  None are difficult to obtain, you can pretty much cover all of it in a single day.

Grab your checkbook.  Thankfully, other than the insurance and renewing you business license you only have to do most of it once.

I know this isn't a comprehensive list.  I'm sure I left out lots and lots of steps.  

What did I forget?


----------



## teresa (Mar 31, 2011)

THanks for the info.  i didn't realize i had to do all of that.  i was just doing it one time to get rid of all this stuff but wow---i think i may just not do it...


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 31, 2011)

It does not matter if you sell 1 bar or 1 million, the rules are all the same.

It will differ from state to state though. Some states are easier than others.


----------

